# Time to find a new barn! (Major venting!)



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would google horse boarding in Delaware Ohio. Get out fast , before your horse is sick or worse. Take that feed bag and hide it. 
Sounds like she will still be feeding it to your horse.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

RUN. Run far and run fast. Do not look back.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

You gotta go and quick. There would be no mill that would bag feed knowingly into the wrong sacks because they were out of sacks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't want to scare you any further but I just looked up the ingredient you are talking about, and keep anything that contains Monensin away from horses. My son bought home a baggy of Chicken starter feed that contained that stuff, less than a pound of food, it killed two of my horses. I have no idea how much they ate, only that after their deaths, and the results of the necropsy, we found the bag in their pasture.

Monensin and Narasin both very very bad news, sorry but I have to spread the message again, it is deadly poison to horses. I hope she is telling the truth and it is horse food in a goat food bag, but I personally would never ever ever take the risk.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you new to the area? I am south of Columbus whereas Delaware is north of Columbus. I am under the impression that Delaware is a pretty 'horsey' area, home of the Little Brown Jug and the All Horse Parade, which should be coming up soon.

Marysville, west of Delaware would be a good place to look, also Sunbury, south of Delaware. Check Craigslist - Columbus. Also check at Cashman's Supply for postings or a bulletin board or the like.

Terry Myers Training Center is in Ostrander (between Delaware and Marysville).

Otterbein College, with an excellent equestrian team, is in Delaware and you may be able to find leads there.


----------



## alexistomlin (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm doing my best to get him the heck out of there today or tomorrow. I'm able to take him back to my parents', which is an hour away  And I've contacted a person who hauled him to the barn a few months ago, so hopefully she's able to move him this weekend. If anyone knows of anyone that can haul in central Ohio this weekend, let me know!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i hope you hid that bag of feed. or put it in the trash . Hope your horse did not get fed any of it. 
hope you are out of there.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

alexistomlin said:


> I'm doing my best to get him the heck out of there today or tomorrow. I'm able to take him back to my parents', which is an hour away  And I've contacted a person who hauled him to the barn a few months ago, so hopefully she's able to move him this weekend. If anyone knows of anyone that can haul in central Ohio this weekend, let me know!


I would try to contact all horse folks you know with a horse trailer to see if they can help. Or, if they know of anyone with a trailer that can help. If you can find access to a truck then consider renting a trailer.

You need to get your horse out of there fast, so I'd offer to pay any volunteers well for their services.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Look North in searching for boarding. There are lots of rural boarding places north of Delaware. You need to look as_ far away from Columbus_ as you can get to keep it affordable. Consider find a partial board place where you provide your own feed and do a lot of your own care. It's easier to know exactly what's going on with your horse!
Personally I've always gotten cheated in one way or another in full care stables!


----------



## crazeearab (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you sure that you aren't in NC - it sure sounds like the same crazy situation I (thank the LORD) just got out of. My horse lost at least 200 lbs. before I moved her to a real boarding situation. I supplied the feed for her - think that the others were actually getting it. We lasted there a month - this woman is totally ten bricks short of a full load. Animal control has been out twice - they keep warning her, but nothing is getting done.

Previous posts about getting her out are spot on. Forget about the 30-day notice, if you had one. IMHO, she has already broken the lease by not feeding properly. Get your baby out before more weight is lost! There are more crazy people out that - there are a few that actually aren't trying to screw you, but around here, that's hard to find.:-x


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

so .. what happened? is your horse out of there ? safe ?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The OP hasn't signed in since 23rd August, we may never know the end of the story


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> The OP hasn't signed in since 23rd August, we may never know the end of the story


Sometimes people go on vacation, have real life going on, etc  We may still hear yet, but I wouldn't gamble on it


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree on the feed bag, but I would take a few pictures of it in place before I grabbed it. She could easily deny it otherwise.

Document as much evidence as you can and go !

My best to you !


----------



## alexistomlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, hey guys! 
I ended up moving Rigby to a very nice vet owned barn in Marysville, which is about 30 minutes from me. He's on pasture board and it's such a nice place! BUT, some CRAZY stuff happened! The day after I moved Rigby, the barn manager ended up in jail for a previous animal cruelty case! Here's the link:https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=279433512262546&id=139586472913918

It's insane how you can end up with such crazy people and not even realize it. Thank God I only had my horse there for a month. Also, sorry I didn't update everyone on this sooner, I didn't realize anybody was interested in knowing the outcome. I'm never on here.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You boarded your horse where horses were that starved ??


----------



## alexistomlin (Feb 2, 2014)

No, that was a previous case. Those horses were from a year ago that were euthanized. She did have one really skinny horse that she told me was 20 something and that she had a vet out, this and that blah blah.


----------

